# Boot Stink



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 28, 2009)

So my boots have a slight odor to them.  I have gotten a few complaints it seems, and I need to rectify this problem.  Can I pull the liners and toss them in the washer machine or will that damage them?  I just bought a DRYGUY to help dry them out(my feet sweat alot) but that wont help them now.  Need to make them smell fresh like daisy's.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

:lol: Not so sure throwing the liners in the washer would be a good idea. Can you toss some powder in there, maybe? Perhaps some of that medicated stuff would really kill the odors.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

noticed my boots a little ripe recently.. pulled out the liners to make sure they got good and dry and then loaded them up with febreze


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Once you've got them dry, toss a couple of dryer fabric sheets in them and leave them in there for a couple of days. Works great!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> noticed my boots a little ripe recently.. pulled out the liners to make sure they got good and dry and then loaded them up with febreze



Have been useing febreeze.  Learned that back when I played hockey.  Those pads smelled horrible!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Obviously, the key is keeping the liner dry. I pull it out after ever time I ski. I pull the orthotic out of the liner too. No stink here.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2009)

I put my boots on a drier overnight once we get back from the mountain. My feet sweat as well. The shell on my boot is translucent...and I can see moisture on the inside of the shell. Drying the boots out ASAP really really helps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Burn them!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Burn them!



I just bought them.  Got them in November.  you going to buy me new boots?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Lots of great idea on _preventing _boot stink, but what about recovering from it?  Mine are a little ripe as well so I'm interested in hearing what others have to say.

At the end of last season, I pulled the liners out and gave them & the inside of the boot shell a through spray down with Lysol.  Boot stink is back this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I just bought them.  Got them in November.  you going to buy me new boots?



Er, just joking. Try soaking them in some kind of disinfectant and then rinsing them out. May be less abusive than a washing machine. They'll probably be out of commission for a few days while they dry out.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Er, just joking. Try soaking them in some kind of disinfectant and then rinsing them out. May be less abusive than a washing machine. They'll probably be out of commission for a few days while they dry out.



O I was, joking too.  I would let others deal with the stink before I burned my boots!:-o


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Lots of great idea on _preventing _boot stink, but what about recovering from it?  Mine are a little ripe as well so I'm interested in hearing what others have to say.
> 
> At the end of last season, I pulled the liners out and gave them & the inside of the boot shell a through spray down with Lysol.  Boot stink is back this year.



Seriously Root, try the Bounce Dryer sheet in the boot trick.  Once you've got them dry, just toss a dryer sheet or 2 in your boots, and then zip the boots up in your boot bag.  This has made a WORLD of difference for the aroma from my Langes


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 31, 2009)

I put sneaker balls in them at the end of the day.  Works like a charm.  Combine that with an air-circulating boot dryer and you are a crunch wrap supreme.


----------



## Damato (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.sports-wash.com/index.html

Highly recommended.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

Does it really matter???


----------



## thorski (Feb 5, 2009)

Put  the liners in  your freezer  for a night.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 5, 2009)

thorski said:


> Put  the liners in  your freezer  for a night.



My mom told me that trick.  Made them much better, now just a slight smell comeing from them.  One of these days i will bring them home again and do it again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2009)

I've resisted opening this thread for eight days because I thought it would stink.

yup it does


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I've resisted opening this thread for eight days because I thought it would stink.
> 
> yup it does



lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2009)

thorski said:


> Put  the liners in  your freezer  for a night.


Wouldn't leaving them in the car overnight (assuming it's below freezing out) have the same effect?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Wouldn't leaving them in the car overnight (assuming it's below freezing out) have the same effect?



Yes.  But I can guarantee that the freezer is cold enough.


----------

